# Nudge bars / rear light protectors



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

I'm a bit concerned about the vulnerability of the rear light units on my van. They seem ideally placed to get clattered by your average lousy parker, as they enter/exit the space behind. I've had a bit of a search round the usual places, ebay, Google, O'learys etc, with no success. Anybody seen any light protectors or nudge bars that might suit?


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I had a great big metal cross bar fitted to ours.

It has two extensions that bolt onto the chassis extension underneath.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

pippin said:


> I had a great big metal cross bar fitted to ours.
> 
> It has two extensions that bolt onto the chassis extension underneath.


Thanks pippin, I'm guessing you had it made up to fit your van?? Don't suppose you have a pic handy??

Mike


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No pic, sorry.

It was fitted by a guy virtually next door to Hymer Service near Preston.

Very smart, painted silver with plastic end caps.

It runs just under the "bumper" about 3" clear of the rear of the van and sticks out marginally at the sides.

I forget the name of the guy but could probably find the details within a day or two.

I could take a picture, but would need talking through the process of up-loading it here.

Or, better still, email it to you.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Very kind of you to offer pippin, but Preston is a bit far away from me, so I'll have a dig around locally.

Thanks - Mike.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*Nuge Bars*

Hi Mikeyv.

Try TOWTAL Stoke on Trent 01782 333422 I have used these guys 3 times now and recommend them, I have said before their works are not state of the art but they do a good job and are nice people.

You can stay over night in the yard, the town is an easy walk, they will make and fit a bumper in about 4 hours.

Les.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Thanks fransgrandad - this is the type of thing I have in mind.


----------



## 106352 (Aug 8, 2007)

*nudge bars/rear light protectors*

on our vista i fitted rubber bumpers used on boats.most ships chandlers/marinas stock them in various sizes and they are just screwed on---cheap and they look o.k and protect the lights.


----------



## schoface (Sep 10, 2006)

Try the Hope saft T bar fits right across rear will get no damage to lights


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Thanks for all your suggestions, I've just followed a link on another thread relating to towbars, and found exactly what I'm after 









This is the website in case anybody is referencing this thread at a later date HERE


----------



## devonidiot (Mar 10, 2006)

I am under the impression that front nudge or bull bars are becoming illegal due to the fact that they can cause more damage to a pedestrian than the bonnet of a vehicle.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

In case you hadn't noticed, that thing is on the rear of the vehicle!


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Personally I'd be more worried about the rear lights on the 308 parked next to it (or is she a 328?) 8O .


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

I forgot to mention that... We are talking Ferrari aren't we 8O


----------



## Alfa_Scud (Sep 27, 2006)

Autoquest said:


> We are talking Ferrari aren't we 8O


We most certainly are!

_Enters homer mode
_MMMMmmmmmm Ferarrrrrriiiiiiiiii


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Alfa_Scud said:


> Personally I'd be more worried about the rear lights on the 308 parked next to it (or is she a 328?) 8O .


I'd be worried too, except the pic is off ebay, from someone selling a van identical to mine. 

I dread to think what a light unit costs for one of those babies.


----------

